# Tobiano and Splash?



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Not sure if I'll describe this well, but lets try. So lets say a stallion has tobiano and splash, is there a higher chance for offspring to have a paint marking?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

If the stallion is heterozygous for both they have a 25% chance of passing both tobiano AND Splash, 50% chance of passing one or the other, and 25% chance that the foal will get neither. If they are homozygous for either one then the odds change and the foal has 100% chance of getting a color gene. However to what degree the genes express is impossible to tell. A horse can carry frame or splash and be totally solid, and minimal tobiano may be just some white on the legs. Most heterozygous splashes (without additinal white genes) are just a crooked bottom heavy blaze, some leg white or a blue eye- often not enough to qualify for APHA regular papers.

However on the whole, yes your odds are somewhat better (75% rather than 50%) if the horse carries multiple white genes than a single one, on getting a foal that has a color gene.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, as Tryst explained, the more pinto pattern genes a horse carries, the greater the odds that at least one of them will get passed on. However, just because a horse carries a pattern gene doesn't mean it will be expressed loudly. Tobiano specifically _tends_ to express loudly, but that doesn't guarantee it will in every case!


----------

